# Want to Buy a Point and Shoot Camera (Fixed Lens-SLR Type(Bridge)) Please Suggest



## beastboy (Jun 7, 2013)

A few days back i thought of buying a Digital Camera from Sony , Nikon or Canon and posted a thread about it  but after inputs from here and some other forums i changed my mind to buy a Fixed Lens SLR like Bridge Type P&S Camera , my budget is around 10K plus a few extra Thousands if the camera is really worth for that , a friend of mine is suggesting Nikon L820 or Nikon P520, i have read reviews about it , and L820 seems to be good and fit my budget , but he also told that for charging its battery we have to keep the battery connected to the Camera itself or we have to buy a separate charger and also it don't have Manual Focus mode, but i don't want to blindly go for it , unless i have some suggestion from here , i want to buy a similar camera as Nikon L820 , it would be great if it will have Manual focus , so what you guys suggest as the price for Nikon L820 is around 13K INR


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

I would like to ask you one thing. You want big and bulk form factor or you are looking for features that fell for in those bridge cameras?

Check out the questionnaire in my signature and take your time and post exactly what you want. You seem little confused. Take time, it's weekend.


----------



## beastboy (Jun 10, 2013)

QUESTIONNAIRE FOR BUYING DIGITAL CAMERA


What's your budget?
Depends and still increasing i started from 6K and not its around 14K , not sure but dont want to spend more than 20K so please suggest as many as fall in this range.

Camera type?
Point and Shoot but if any DSLR is available in 20k range then depending of the feature comparison and suggestion i will try to choose but priority is P and S

Body Style?
I thought of buying a Compact one but my father is asking for a bigger one so i think that will be a Bridge (bulky) now i am also in the favor of choice he selected.

How much zoom do you want/expect?
As much possible , higher is always better

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
i think almost everything , functions , normal daily pics , tours , wildlife , macro , approximately everything

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
not mostly but yes it is a greatly in the picture

Video?
Yes

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
P520 and L820 my friend is suggesting and from many places i have heard of Canon SX50 too

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
as is the case with everyone Nikon or Canon I prefer , but as i am not a pro depends on the expert views by you guys

From where will you be buying?
i think mostly i will go for Online as better price they will provide but if Local store can provide at same price ( that i think is not going to happen ) will buy from there

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Panorama, are very much required , microphone also is required and it should be inside the camera external mic we wont connect.,Articulated screen will be good if its there , HDR also i can consider , WIFI , GPS , External Flash not important
HDMI, Remote, Weatherproof etc. if are there then it will be better.

Anything else you would like to tell us?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi, check out this comparison in Flipkart.

IMO, the Fuji cam would give you everything you want and that too in your budget.

Nikon Coolpix L320 Advance Point and shoot vs Fujifilm FinePix S4800 Advance Point and shoot vs Canon IXUS 255 HS Point & Shoot vs Canon PowerShot SX240 HS Point & Shoot: Compare Cameras: Flipkart.com

In my personal opinion, I would love to have the Canon PowerShot SX 240 HS. Compact, easily pocketable very good features but much higher than your budget.


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2013)

Budget: 14-20k

You can get DSLR in this price, but not possible to shoot wildlife or macro with the kit lens. So we better stick with bridge cameras.

Nikon L series bridge cameras doesn't have viewfinder so are the latest Fuji S4XXX and S6XXX. I don't know why Fuji removed that feature... Any way so these cameras are not in the list.

SX50 is above your budget. It costs about 25k, so leave this as well.

These are cameras you can get in the budget.

Fuji HS30EXR (My favourite in this list)
Nikon P510
Nikon P520
Panasonic FZ60


HS30EXR, There are lot of controls you have with this camera. Personally, this is the camera I like most in this list.

FZ60... A nice camera, lot more controls as far as video is concern. If not HS30exr, this would be my choice.

I don't know what Nikon have upped with the latest P520 than P510. Price difference is about 3k, but I don't see a reason for buying the newer one.

Do your own research and pick the one you like. We will then discuss about the negative points of these cameras.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 10, 2013)

OP, you can wait for TZ40 (to release in India).. It appears to have great all round performance..


----------

